# Dropdown Menu programmieren



## cartman765 (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich programmiere seit einer Weile mit HTML und PHP, aber habe leider wenig Ahnung von CSS.
Daher bitte ich von vornherein um Erklärungen / Antworten die auch ein Leihe nachvollziehen kann  
(Das Design habe ich in Photoshop erstellt und besteht daher aus vielen Slices)
Nun brauche ich allerdings dringen ein Dropdown Menu, damit ich mit dem Programmieren der Seite richtig loslegen kann.
Das Menu soll wie folgt aufgebaut sein:

Es sollen standardmäßig in der Navigation (horizontal) 3 "übergeordnete" Buttons angezeigt werden. Sobald man mit der Maus über einen der Buttons fährt, sollen die Unterpunkte nach unten "herausgeschoben" werden.

Da das Design aus Slices besteht, sollen die fertigen Buttons anstatt eines Schriftzugs als "übergeordnete" Buttons fungieren.
Das Menu stelle ich mir ähnlich wie im unten aufgeführten Beispiel vor (also vom Design her nichts extrem besonderes)

Ein Beispiel für ein solches Menu wäre z.B.: http://new.music.yahoo.com/

Habe mich zwar lange im Internet nach soetwas umgesehen, aber finde leider nichts passendes, mit dem ich etwas anfangen kann (aufgrund meiner bescheidenen CSS Kenntnisse).

Kann mir dabei vielleicht jemand weiter helfen, oder hat vielleicht ein Tuturial oder ähnliches in dem man erklärt, wie das beschriebene Menu programmiert wird.

Hoffe ihr seit nicht zu sehr geschockt 
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar und bedanke mich daher schon im Voraus für eure Mühen =)

Liebe Grüße Yannick


----------



## Dockmodus (24. Dezember 2010)

cartman765 hat gesagt.:


> Kann mir dabei vielleicht jemand weiter helfen, oder hat vielleicht ein Tuturial oder ähnliches in dem man erklärt, wie das beschriebene Menu programmiert wird.


Mit CSS wird nicht programmiert, sondern HTML-Elemente formatiert, handelt es sich hier doch um eine Formatierungs-, und keine Programmiersprache, wie Java, PHP und Konsorten ;-)

CSS-basierte Navigationsleisten und das  Finalbeispiel: Dynamisch Navigationsleisten einblenden


----------



## cartman765 (24. Dezember 2010)

Heyho 
danke für die Links =) Hat mich echt weiter gebracht.

Was ich jetzt noch brauche, ist Hilfe bei einem Problem:

Ich möchte, dass die Überschriften des Menu's aus Bildern anstelle von Schriftzuügen bestehen.

Würde mich rießig freuen, wenn mir hierbei jemand helfen könnte.
Ein Code-Beispiel, dass zeigt bzw. erklärt wie sowas funktioniert, wäre echt hammer =)

Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend und besinnliche Feiertage 

Liebe Grüße und Frohe Weihnachten
Yannick


----------



## Apothekenmeider (24. Dezember 2010)

Da rat ich dir nur: "Augen auf im Straßen- und Websiteverkehr"! :suspekt:

Denn unter der Vielzahl an Stu Nicholls' publizierten Drop-Down-Menüs, zu denen ganz offensichtlich auch dein erworbener Code zählt, finden sich u.a. diese Exponate:


An Image drop down menu
A menu using images in place of text.


A simple image dropdown menu
A simple dropdown menu using images in place of text.


A more complex image dropdown menu
A more complex dropdown menu using png images in place of text.


An image rollover menu
A dropdown menu with top level rollover images.


----------



## Apothekenmeider (25. Dezember 2010)

Übrigens solltest du dem Copyright-Hinweis des Autors Folge tragen, und diesen nicht aus dem Code entfernen, wie von ihm im ersten Satz erbeten 




> /* ================================================================
> *This copyright notice must be untouched at all times.*
> 
> The original version of this stylesheet and the associated (x)html
> ...



Soviel  zu "_deinem_" bisherigen Code, dessen tatsächliche Quelle nun hiermit  offiziell genannt ist, und von dir, soweit es deine Kenntnisse und Fertigkeiten zulassen, ansatzweise editiert wurde, was die Dimensionen und Farbarrangements betrifft.


----------

